# Panic Hardware for Exterior Door



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 16, 2014)

I understand that doors for electrical rooms containing electrical panels over a certain KVa require exit hardware and a door swinging outward.I have someone telling me that the exterior door illustrated in the attachment is the only door needing exit hardware.  Can anyone tell me why or provide the NEC reference related to this requirement?ThanksICC Certified Plan ReviewerNFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner

View attachment 2104


PanicHardware.pdf

PanicHardware.pdf


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2014)

Do other doors leading to this door have panic hardware??

Such as the doors by the room up window


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2014)

Ask the pro::

http://idighardware.com/2009/02/panic-hardware-on-electric-rooms/


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2014)

http://idighardware.com/?s=Electric+room&submit=


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2014)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> I understand that doors for electrical rooms containing electrical panels over a certain KVa require exit hardware and a door swinging outward.I have someone telling me that the exterior door illustrated in the attachment is the only door needing exit hardware.  Can anyone tell me why or provide the NEC reference related to this requirement?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


And same person does not think the electrical room needs panic hardware??


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> And same person does not think the electrical room needs panic hardware??


If he says no, than the exterior door does not need it


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks cda.

I will ask my challenger if the mechanical room contains any large equipment – 600 Volts, nominal or less, 1200 amperes or more.

If so, it would seem odd that the first door out of the mechanical room swings inward (against the direction of egress), followed by another door without panic hardware, and then finally require panic hardware on the exterior door.


----------



## steveray (Sep 16, 2014)

Occupant load?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 16, 2014)

Less than 50 occupants.

My challenger is telling me that the panic bar requirement is driven by the Electrical Code.


----------



## steveray (Sep 16, 2014)

If he knows it is in the NEC...have him give you a section.....NEC egress requirements start and stop at the E room door....


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 17, 2014)

Article 110.26©

The panic hardware is only required on the electrical room if :

1.) equipment is rated at 1200 amps or more  and the equipment is over six feet in width

and

the working distance is not double of what is required in Article 110.26 (A) (1)

110.26 © (3)  requires only on personnel doors entering work area


----------



## north star (Sep 17, 2014)

*~ $ ~ $ ~*

BayPointArchitect,

The egress door from the electrical room is intended to swing outward

"away from" the electrical room if there is an "arc flash event" to personnel

in that area........The intent is to provide "unobstructed egress" from the

space.......To accomplish the "unobstructed egress", ...approved type of

panic hardware; that does not require personnel to pinch or grasp the door

hardware, is required to be installed *"if"* the equipment is rated at 1,200

amps or more, or 6 ft. or greater in width.......***Builder Bob*** has

provided the correct Articles from the NEC.........I am referencing out of

the `08 NEC.



*$ ~ $  ~ $*


----------

